# GrubHub “need to know”?



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Hi, all. Well, I jinxed myself - mi Prius died on me. It’s the hybrid system. To be fair, I was expecting it - we’re close to the dreaded 150K miles - I’m just happy I wasn’t traveling in VA. 

But as I’m stuck at home, I thought now was a good time to re-apply for GrubHub. Waiting for the securuty check to go through.

One question off the bat - where and how do I get all those documents I signed? I was able to save them with DD and UE, but not with GH. I want my documents!

And a general question: what do I need to know about GrubHub? What are some of their sneaky ways? What should I look out for? (Compared to the other two, I mean.)


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

It's not the same GrubHub anymore. They've been bought out. The new company seems to charge customers higher fees and steal tips.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Well that’s not helpful, as I’ve never driven for GrubHub and literally know nothing.

For example, telling me they show neither distance nor expected time (I found out on YouTube) would be far more along the lines of my question.

But thanks anyway.

In return, I’ll let you know that the new Cuir de Russie smells nothing like the original one, as they use different ingredients. 😂


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Oh well I didn't realize you hadn't driven for them before. But the video you watched is outdated because now they do show the distance. They just don't pay you very much for it. They still are better than DoorDash though. But as far as the documents, I have no idea where to find those. I think you just have to call to find out how to get them.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Grubhubflub said:


> They just don't pay you very much for it.


Feels like I've been declining all morning, because I have.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Grubhubflub said:


> Oh well I didn't realize you hadn't driven for them before. But the video you watched is outdated because now they do show the distance. They just don't pay you very much for it. They still are better than DoorDash though. But as far as the documents, I have no idea where to find those. I think you just have to call to find out how to get them.


See, now that’s what I was looking for. Thank you!

I’m a little scared of GrubHub as I’ve read here they’re more demanding. So I was wondering in what ways.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> See, now that’s what I was looking for. Thank you!
> 
> I’m a little scared of GrubHub as I’ve read here they’re more demanding. So I was wondering in what ways.


Every market is different.

In my market GH is the best of the 3. They are the last one left that tells you the exact money that you will make by accepting the offer. Also their app is much better than DD. You need to sign up for blocks though as if you aren't on block you may get "ghosted" if there are enough drivers on block to meet the current demand. If you aren't on block you'll only get the extra demand or the crap that everyone has declined.

The biggest thing to look out for is that the size of the territories Are much bigger than on DD. Therefore, if you aren't careful they will send you farther on pick ups or drop offs, resulting in more mileage being put on your car. They just started displaying the expected miles for the offer so that will be a help for newer drivers.

Also different is you will get paid on Thursdays instead of Tuesdays.

Pay attention to the "pick up" time at the restaurant. Theirs are a little longer than the others so you will have to learn which restaurants are "real" and which may have it sooner so you're not waiting around at the restaurant. If you accept an offer while still on a delivery then the pick up time is your expected arrival but the order may be ready sooner.

I've done them all (UE,DD,GH) for thousands of deliveries each over 4 years. I don't see them as any more demanding than anyone else. Just jump in the pool and you'll figure out their nuances.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Seamus said:


> Every market is different.
> 
> In my market GH is the best of the 3. They are the last one left that tells you the exact money that you will make by accepting the offer. Also their app is much better than DD. You need to sign up for blocks though as if you aren't on block you may get "ghosted" if there are enough drivers on block to meet the current demand. If you aren't on block you'll only get the extra demand or the crap that everyone has declined.
> 
> ...


Thank you! This is very helpful. When adding UE to DD it took me a minute to figure out it’s a touch different and adjust. Knowing these things in advance will make it much easier for me.

I’m looking to phase out DD completely, but no way I’ll get sufficient orders on UE alone. I noticed there are a lotof GH bags on pickups, so fingers crossed.

Not worried about scheduling, that’s easy for me. Done it all my life (Executive Assistant).


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Every market is different.
> 
> In my market GH is the best of the 3. They are the last one left that tells you the exact money that you will make by accepting the offer. Also their app is much better than DD. You need to sign up for blocks though as if you aren't on block you may get "ghosted" if there are enough drivers on block to meet the current demand. If you aren't on block you'll only get the extra demand or the crap that everyone has declined.
> 
> ...


Here is a thought/question for you.
Several times while still on a delivery, I received an offer from GH (since they started quoting miles). My impresstion is that the distance it gave me was from the location I was at at the time of the offer.
Shouldn't the distance be from where I drop off my current delivery??? For example, I may be going 2-3 more miles in the wrong direction to drop off?
I may be wrong, but that is what I think happened.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> Here is a thought/question for you.
> Several times while still on a delivery, I received an offer from GH (since they started quoting miles). My impresstion is that the distance it gave me was from the location I was at at the time of the offer.
> Shouldn't the distance be from where I drop off my current delivery??? For example, I may be going 2-3 more miles in the wrong direction to drop off?
> I may be wrong, but that is what I think happened.


I'll have to take a look at that. I just got the miles starting last week and haven't been looking too closely as I have my territory zoned in my mind. I'll take a look. I should get used to looking more!


----------

